# dog cake recipes



## BrigetteMarie (Oct 20, 2006)

My 2 boys are turning 1 yr old on the 18th







and I wanted to have a cake for them. I was wondering if anyone knew of any recipes for the cake and maybe icing that will be safe for them to have. I am so excited! I will take lots of pictures and post them all!!!! Thank you in advance for anyone that can help me out. 

-Brigette-


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I haven't tried these yet, but here are 2 for you:

Cake

Ingredients:

1 cup white, or whole-wheat flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
¼ cup peanut butter
¼ cup cooking oil (I always use ‘olive’ oil for the fur-kids)
1 cup shredded carrots
1 teaspoon vanilla 
1/3 cup honey (optional)
1 egg

Method:

Mix the dry ingredients. Add the remaining ingredients & mix quickly. Bake in a greased ring baking tin at 180 degrees for 40 minutes. You may ice this cake with low fat cottage cheese, flavoured with peanut butter & decorate with some carob shavings. Store in refrigerator.

‘Pup Cakes’

Ingredients:

2 ¾ cups water
¼ cup apple baby food – preferably organic
¼ teaspoon vanilla
4 cups whole-wheat flour (substitute rice flour if your dog suffers allergies)
1 cup dried apple chips (you can find these in larger supermarkets or health food stores)
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 egg, beaten slightly
4 tablespoons honey

Method:

Preheat over to 180 degrees. Spray muffin tin with oil spray – we used the larger sized muffin tins that only have 6 per try. Mix all wet ingredients thoroughly. Combine dry ingredients in separate bowl. Add wet to dry gradually, scaping well to make sure no dry mixture is left. Pour into muffin tins. Bake for 1 ¼ hours, or until a toothpick inserted into centre comes out dry. Store in a sealed container. Makes around 12 – 14 Pup Cakes.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

If you google the words "dog cake recipe" you'll find tons of recipes. That's how I found the one I used for Josie's birthday in November. For icing, I whipped up plain cream cheese with food coloring so it would be pink and then added regular sprinkles. I figured the sprinkles didn't have enough sugar to be worried about.

Good luck and Happy Birthday to your boys!

Josie says: Ahem...did you say cake?


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Here are a few recipes to try...



Recipe for Doggie Cake 
________________________________________
2 ups water
1/4 cup mashed banana
1/8 teaspoon vanilla
1 egg
2 tablespoons honey
3 cups whole-wheat flour
1 cup dried bananas
1/2 tablespoon baking powder

Frosting:
8 ounces low-fat cream cheese
3 teaspoons carob powder
1 teaspoon vanilla

Preheat oven to 350 degrees
In a bowl, mix together water, bananas, vanilla, egg and honey.
In a separate bowl, combine flour, dried bananas and baking powder. Mix thoroughly.
Add wet ingredients to dry and mix well
Pour into an 8-inch greased cake pan and bake for 45 minutes or until a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean.
To make the frosting, beat all ingredients together in a small bowl until smooth.
Spread over the cake and decorate it with pieces of crushed dried banana. Store in an airtight container.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
________________________________________
4 cups oat bran
2 1/2 cups unbleached flour
2 1/2 teaspoons baking soda
1 egg
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1/2 cup honey
1/2 cup natural peanut butter (the kind that has to be kept in the fridge,)
2 1/2 cups buttermilk. 
(I just posted a recipe for doggie cake, but here is another really good Kennel cakes that's easy and they love it.)

preheat oven to 375 degrees.
mix oat bran, flour and baking soda in a large bowl. Add egg, oil, honey, peanut butter and buttermilk and stir. (buttermilk powder can be bought in a can. This way it lasts a very long time.)
Fill a greased muffin tin so that cups ar two-thirds full and bake for 25 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean when inserted into the center.
Serve when cooled and store in a sealed container.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Carob Chip Bundt Cake

This is a darker, richer, peanut flavored cake with carob chips and carob drizzled on top. A beautiful cake that serves 16-20 dogs, if you're having a bigger party.
•	1 cup whole wheat flour
•	1 teaspoon baking soda
•	1/4 cup peanut butter
•	1/4 cup butter, melted
•	1/3 cup honey (optional)
•	1 egg
•	1/2 cup carob chips (carob is a chocolate substitute)* 
Mix the dry ingredients. Add the remaining ingredients and mix quickly. Bake in a greased ring mold at 350° for 40 minutes. Drizzle melted carob over cake when cooled. Store in the refrigerator. 

* Do not use chocolate chips. If you cannot find carob chips, make the cake without them.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here is the one I am trying. Peppi my cocker spaniel is turning 9 this sunday so I am making her this cake.

Ginger Banana Party Cake

Banana and ginger combine to make an aromatic cake that's not too sweet for dogs. Well chopped nuts make it a festive cake.
•	2/3 cup mashed bananas
•	1/2 cup softened butter
•	3 large eggs
•	3/4 cup water
•	2 cups Unbleached Flour
•	2 teaspoons baking powder
•	1 teaspoon baking soda
•	1 tsp ginger
•	2 teaspoons cinnamon
•	1/2 cup chopped pecans
Beat together mashed banana and butter until creamy. Add eggs and water. Beat well. Stir in dry ingredients. Beat until smooth, Add nuts. Spoon batter evenly into oiled and floured bundt pan. Bake at 350° for about 35 minutes. Cool on wire rack 5 minutes, remove from pan, replace on rack and cool.

Banana & Mock-Choc Frosting:
•	2 cup mashed banana
•	1 tablespoon butter
•	6 tablespoon powdered carob
•	2 teaspoons vanilla
•	3 tablespoon unbleached flour
•	1 teaspoon cinnamon
Blend thoroughly and spread on cooled cake. Sprinkle with well-chopped pecans.


Good luck with the cake!!


----------

